# Who knows this technique?



## Guzin (Aug 6, 2013)

This is wonderful.isnt it?


----------



## Knuttyknitter941 (Oct 22, 2012)

I've heard of it but never done it. Your work looks very nice.
DotD  :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Guzin (Aug 6, 2013)

I didnt make this.I found this Picture instagram.I want to make this if &#305; solve how to make.


----------



## etrnlife (Jun 10, 2014)

It's called Pile knitting. It's a ribber technique and usually described in the manual.

ETA: Susy Raner has a two part video showing Pile Knitting. http://myknittingmachinesandme.wordpress.com/


----------



## potterylover (May 11, 2013)

Cynthia Ogden has a short video that sort of looks like what you're trying to do:


----------



## etrnlife (Jun 10, 2014)

Aha, looking again at the op's pic I see it being done on a single bed. Thanks for the video. I'm used to it on a standard gauge with ribber. My dd has been wanting a pile knit rug and I'd rather do it in a thicker cotton suitable to my Bond.


----------



## susieknitter (Jul 14, 2011)

It's definitely pile knitting which is very easy to do on a Knitmaster/Singer machine.
Seeing that the machine in the picture isn't a Knitmaster it would be very interesting to find out who posted the pic and how they have done it on this machine.

I don't know if I am right.....but think that maybe they have done the following. 
Made up the cards with blocks of stranded yarn.
Knit so many rows and then hooked the blocks of stranded yarn from the card onto individual needles.
Bought the needles forward and then knit a row to lock the strand in?
I can't think of another way of doing it. It would be boring keep filling up the card but probably worth the effort.


----------



## susanjoy (Aug 13, 2013)

It looks as if the card and needles are wrapped at the same time.


----------



## KateWood (Apr 30, 2011)

It looks like a very nice variation on volume knitting, page 109 in the knitting techniques manual; which is manual knitweave.


----------



## showperson (Mar 7, 2012)

Check out this blog on making loops. http://alessandrina.com/blog1/2012/08/10/long-loops-a-bit-on-method/


----------



## Tallie9 (Jul 24, 2012)

My guess is she' using a piece of 'vertical blind slat'...and wrapping 3 strands as she goes along...hanging on every other needle....When she gets to the end of the slat....she can slide a metal rod thru the loops and pull the slat out...and continue on to the end.....Then knit 3 or 4 rows...and repeat...
What I don't get..is why she doesn't have a ribber cover on!


----------



## susieknitter (Jul 14, 2011)

Tallie9 said:


> My guess is she' using a piece of 'vertical blind slat'...and wrapping 3 strands as she goes along...hanging on every other needle....When she gets to the end of the slat....she can slide a metal rod thru the loops and pull the slat out...and continue on to the end.....Then knit 3 or 4 rows...and repeat...
> What I don't get..is why she doesn't have a ribber cover on!


Tallie your idea seem a really good one. Using a blind slat would be far better than cardboard. 
:thumbup:

But the....What I don't get..is why she doesn't have a ribber cover on![/quote]....is probably down to her being a man. :lol: :lol: :lol:

I apologize in advance to any male readers. :thumbup:


----------



## KateWood (Apr 30, 2011)

Not all knitters have ribber covers. Using a blind slat would be a good way to keep the loops neat...Does anyone think knitting looped fringe would work quicker than crocheting chain stitches and forming the loops around blind slats?


----------



## kiwifrau (Jan 2, 2013)

WOW! What a thrill to be able to knit/create these rugs or whatever else. Would love one in white for my bathroom, oh so soft between my toes, lol!
Hope you are able to knit some and post on KP.


----------



## randiejg (Oct 29, 2011)

susieknitter said:


> It's definitely pile knitting which is very easy to do on a Knitmaster/Singer machine.


In the U.S. these brands are sold as Silver-Reed, or Studio (among a few other names). It makes this type of knitting very easy, using the ribber and a little gadget that comes with the ribber to drop the loops off the ribber needles. The loops are nowhere as long as those shown in the photo, but more like you'd see in a fluffy bath mat.


----------



## susieknitter (Jul 14, 2011)

randiejg said:


> In the U.S. these brands are sold as Silver-Reed, or Studio (among a few other names). It makes this type of knitting very easy, using the ribber and a little gadget that comes with the ribber to drop the loops off the ribber needles. The loops are nowhere as long as those shown in the photo, but more like you'd see in a fluffy bath mat.


I have a Silver Reed 280 and a Knitmaster Zippy De-lux. Both of these models look and work the same. I have also owned other Knitmasters (our name) in the past.
Sometime ago I Pile knit a shower room rug using different colored strands of yarn twisted so that they matched the floor tiles. My intention was to fix the piece of pile knitting to a rubber mat with Velcro so that it could be taken off to be washed/dried. I bought the rubber mat, and the Velcro, but never did get round to attaching the pile knitting. 
I can't see why, if you use a smaller in width slat, it wouldn't match the pile knitting done on a Knitmaster/Singer/ Studio or Silver Reed. If it wasn't exact then it wouldn't be that far removed.


----------



## Tallie9 (Jul 24, 2012)

KateWood said:


> Not all knitters have ribber covers. Using a blind slat would be a good way to keep the loops neat...Does anyone think knitting looped fringe would work quicker than crocheting chain stitches and forming the loops around blind slats?


Kate....I didn't necessarily mean commercial ribber covers ....just anything(plastic/fabric) to cover the ribber bed gate pegs and needles....
I'm confused with your last question....She/he is not chain stitching.....just wrapping 3 single strands together around the blind slat....


----------



## Tallie9 (Jul 24, 2012)

susieknitter said:


> I have a Silver Reed 280 and a Knitmaster Zippy De-lux. Both of these models look and work the same. I have also owned other Knitmasters (our name) in the past.
> Sometime ago I Pile knit a shower room rug using different colored strands of yarn twisted so that they matched the floor tiles. My intention was to fix the piece of pile knitting to a rubber mat with Velcro so that it could be taken off to be washed/dried. I bought the rubber mat, and the Velcro, but never did get round to attaching the pile knitting.
> I can't see why, if you use a smaller in width slat, it wouldn't match the pile knitting done on a Knitmaster/Singer/ Studio or Silver Reed. If it wasn't exact then it wouldn't be that far removed.


Sue......Still think you would have to manually knit back the looped rows in order to get the length of the pile...


----------



## purdyme (Sep 16, 2013)

Love it!


----------



## Windy Hill (Oct 16, 2013)

I have a picture of something similar that came with my garter bar that I bought with my KM. The instructions are in Japanese which I do not read. I tried it with a ruler and then tried threading individual strands through my garter bar. It was time consuming and a little frustrating. I am taking those swatches and the pamphlet to my knitting club later this mo. If anyone figures it out for a Brother, please let us all know.


----------



## susanjoy (Aug 13, 2013)

I've just looked at the link posted above - after I had a play and came up with the following. The link explains the basics very well.

Insert card 1 (1x1 pattern)
Cast on and hang comb and weight if needed.
Using a tighter tension than you would normally use; I used T4 for British 4 ply, knit several rows ending with carriage at left. The tight tension helps to hold the loops into the knitting.
Set carriage to read card and knit 1 row. Set card to rotate every row.
Starting at left wrap yarn (three strands 4 ply) into needle hook and round card/ruler leaving a small gap under the needles.
Engage weaving brushes to help loops knit off and knit 1 row.
Remove card/ruler and knit a few rows. If you knit an even number of rows, so that the carriage is always on the right when you wrap the stitches, the loops will be knitted on the same needles. If you knit an odd number of rows the loops will alternate. 
At the start of each wrapping row take the wrapping yarn under the card/ruler, from back to front then over the first needle.
I knit my sample on a Brother machine. It would work the same way on any machine that selects the needles forward, otherwise you would have to manually select the needles for each wrapping row.


----------



## susieknitter (Jul 14, 2011)

Thanks for trying this Susan. Did you find it easy to do?
I suppose that if you wanted to do a longer piece of knitting you could use a piece of wooden molding and the width of whatever you use would determine the length of the loops.


----------



## susanjoy (Aug 13, 2013)

Yes, it's quite easy. 
I meant to add that you need to push the loops back to the gate pegs before knitting the row. 
The length of the loops is governed by the width of whatever you use to wrap the yarn round. Obviously you would not go too mad as the longer the loops are, the more likelihood there is of them catching and pulling out.
I think a fluffy yarn might work well, as it would not pull out of the knitting as easily as a smooth yarn. I suppose really this technique is a type of weaving as the loops are caught into the knitting in the same way as knitweave.


----------



## The Knitmaster (May 28, 2014)

This is not pile knitting as pile knitting is in conjunction with the ribber, i.e. knitting every needle on both beds then releasing ribber needles thus making small loops. Rug Knit a New Concept in Machine Knitting by Joyce Dunsire Jones shows another method on the single bed.
As previous, looks as it main bed knitting and then yarn wound on card and hooked up to needles. Would need to knit one or two rows by hand to achieve result in picture.


----------



## nannie343 (Aug 15, 2012)

Very interesting.


----------



## Angela c (Dec 12, 2013)

Oh Wow looks like a lot of work but fabulous :thumbup:


----------



## lilfawn83 (Aug 17, 2012)

If anyone finds out how to do this, I would love to know..
I have a Singer sk155.. Thanks


----------



## John Dornan (Apr 24, 2011)

This technique is not for the feint hearted but is a very interesting concept and if you are a dedicated machine knitter then you could add this to your arsenal of achievements. I remember years ago doing a collar for a cardigan that I was making and I had some slub type yarn with which I wanted to create an "astracan" look.
back in those days I just experimented and created the collar in much the same way as the picture posted. maybe whoever was working on the project didn't have covers over the ribber bed was to their liking but I actually used the gate pegs on the ribber (lowered to whatever drop for the length required)to wrap the yarns around the EON on the main bed and corresponding gate peg on the ribber If memory serves me correctly I think I used the alternating 1x1 card for the main bed needle selections and because I wasn't doing a rug and the collar had to be shaped I think I used the extension rails slotted around the loops before knitting the row/s.
hope that gives you some other way to play with.
best regards, JOHN


----------



## potterylover (May 11, 2013)

John, that sounds like a very smart idea. I'm going to try it!


----------



## susieknitter (Jul 14, 2011)

John it's nice to see you on here again. Your input is always enlightening.
I think that I am looking at the word Pile in a different way than others are. To me Pile is a soft projecting surface on a backing and this can be different according to what is used to make it, both fabric-wise and machine-wise. The fact that carpets have different types of Pile, as do velvets and towels, proves to me that it's a fabric that can be made/achieved in many different ways. In fact I can remember hand knitting a Pile jacket and bonnet for my little girl (now 46yrs old) obviously using nothing but two knitting needles. So I suppose what I am saying is that, although this wasn't knitted on a Knitmaster/Singer/Silver Reed/Emprisol or Studio machine it still is a type of Pile knitting, just done differently.
Not having knitted Pile knitting on any machine other than a Knitmaster and two needles I cannot compare it's durability/feel doing it this way on a Brother. But even using a Knitmaster the fabric can differ according to yarn used and stitch dial setting.


----------



## ksojerio (Aug 2, 2011)

It doesn't look like the ndls on the ribber are being used...Well, at least not on this row.

Could this be done on a single bed?


----------



## susanjoy (Aug 13, 2013)

Yes. If you look further up the postings, I have given a way to do it on a single bed machine using the 1x1 punch card.


----------



## lilfawn83 (Aug 17, 2012)

Roberta Kelly has a video on
You Tube called " Loopy Loops "..
Take a look, Looks to me the same...


----------



## lilfawn83 (Aug 17, 2012)

susieknitter said:


> It's definitely pile knitting which is very easy to do on a Knitmaster/Singer machine.
> Seeing that the machine in the picture isn't a Knitmaster it would be very interesting to find out who posted the pic and how they have done it on this machine.
> 
> I don't know if I am right.....but think that maybe they have done the following.
> ...


Thanks I'll put this on my to do list ..
Same as Roberta Kelly does it...


----------



## 30Knitter (Apr 9, 2012)

I've read about fringe knitting like this. Nice to see a picture of it.


----------



## KateWood (Apr 30, 2011)

John Dornan said:


> This technique is not for the feint hearted but is a very interesting concept and if you are a dedicated machine knitter then you could add this to your arsenal of achievements. I remember years ago doing a collar for a cardigan that I was making and I had some slub type yarn with which I wanted to create an "astracan" look.
> back in those days I just experimented and created the collar in much the same way as the picture posted. maybe whoever was working on the project didn't have covers over the ribber bed was to their liking but I actually used the gate pegs on the ribber (lowered to whatever drop for the length required)to wrap the yarns around the EON on the main bed and corresponding gate peg on the ribber If memory serves me correctly I think I used the alternating 1x1 card for the main bed needle selections and because I wasn't doing a rug and the collar had to be shaped I think I used the extension rails slotted around the loops before knitting the row/s.
> hope that gives you some other way to play with.
> best regards, JOHN


Hi John, Thanks for the reminder to use the ribbers gate pegs, one obvious solution you were sharp to spot and we were not))


----------



## Guzin (Aug 6, 2013)

Very thank you to all for the informations.These are very helpfull especially Roberta Kelly's video.I will try in a short time.Happy knitting ....


----------



## SometimesaKnitter (Sep 4, 2011)

lilfawn83 said:


> Roberta Kelly has a video on
> You Tube called " Loopy Loops "..
> Take a look, Looks to me the same...


Could someone post a link to this video? I have looked and can't find it. Thanks

I did finally find it:


----------



## ValT (Aug 15, 2012)

Finally got around to doing this - currently work in progress.
Val


----------



## susieknitter (Jul 14, 2011)

That looks great Val. Is it taking you long to do it?
Thanks for putting the photo on. :thumbup:


----------



## ValT (Aug 15, 2012)

Thanks Susie. I thought it would be a fun thing to knit.

Still very much work in progress - am taking my time as it's a bit boring (and very repetitive).

The wrapping the yarn around the needles and the snipping as I go are slower that the couple of knit rows in between.

As you can see I have quite a bit of yarn to go - these were 400g Aran balls.

I am sure it will be the biggest thing I've ever made on a km.

Val


----------



## roamin in the gloamin (Mar 2, 2012)

just love how its turning out Val.........well done
another project for the 'to do list'
x


----------



## lilfawn83 (Aug 17, 2012)

ValT said:


> Finally got around to doing this - currently work in progress.
> Val


This is beautiful !! 
Thank You for showing how it is done. :thumbup:
What tension are you using ??


----------



## Windy Hill (Oct 16, 2013)

Thank you for the pictures. It is something I am definitely going to do.


----------



## susieknitter (Jul 14, 2011)

ValT said:


> Thanks Susie. I thought it would be a fun thing to knit.
> 
> Still very much work in progress - am taking my time as it's a bit boring (and very repetitive).
> 
> ...


Val, do you find that when you are doing something like this you start out thinking "wow this is good" only to think later on "I wish I had never started doing this"

I have been doing Racking blankets and found that after a time I went into auto mode. :lol: :lol:
At one point I was looking out of the window ( being nosy) and not watching what I was doing at all. Obviously I was horror struck when I realized what I had done, but was totally amazed to find that I had done it right.

To some extent the Entrelac blanket, I have just completed, became a chore. I couldn't stop myself from counting the blocks, even when I knew I had only just done one more row of them. I think I was wishing they had multiplied, all of their own accord, without me knowing it or doing it. 
At the beginning I was going to do loads of them, all in different colours. I was going to do bags, sweaters and cardigans. Now I am thinking I'll do them another time, maybe in a couple of years.  :lol: :lol:


----------

